# TV DVD combo recommendations



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

OK your doing great  I've decided on the TV bracket now what TV?
This is my shortlist so far in order of desireability. Are there others I've missed or any owners of these already 8) 
Pyramid 19"
MEOS 20"
Avtex 19"


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*TV*

I have a Technika tv from Tesco, it was about £120. I say about as it was about 6 months ago that I bought it. At that sort of price, I am not too worried if the tv was damaged in transit etc

Russell


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Is it 12Volts tho :roll: Must be for me and DVD


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Alden 16".

Not cheap but has a lot going for it, like it's as light as a feather and is rated at only 18 Watts. (That equates to 1.5 Amps.)

Dave 



Edited for clarity


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

I have the Avtex 16" and find it superb in all respects, not the cheapest maybe, but it does what it says on the tin.


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi Techno

Had Avtex combo for two years - brilliant. Don't mean to 'teach grandmother' and all that but make sure you order the combo version, its easy to order the same TV without DVD player if you're not careful, as per your link. I did this and luckily the supplier was happy to exchange it at no cost, other than me bearing the cost of my return postage.

Good luck

Jagman


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

OK I've revised my list with the 19" Avtex and its spec looks great but the pyramid looks sleeker?


----------



## tude (Feb 9, 2008)

*avtex*

i have a avtex 19inch it does use a few amps but its very good esp on hd also if you have good speakers in your van you can play what your watchin threw all your speakers it has a transmitter. its just like surround speakers.thanks tude


----------



## sirgraham (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi I have an avtex 19" i find it very good except for the coulour on faces ect they seem to have white shade on them and give a bit of a false picture but apart from that i have found it very good, also i think thay have some component in them for 12v to stop it reacting to the voltage fluctuation,
One other tip i bought mine from john lewis it was slightly cheaper than most places BUT with all there tv's they com with a 5Year warrenty
thanks
Sir Graham


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

I also have an Avtex 19inch tv/dvd combo - best purchase I ever made for the van. Good quality build, picture and sound.

Colin


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

We've got a 15.4" Meos and are very pleased with it. It is also at a very good price with low energy consumption. We lasted some 21 years motorhoming before deciding to get a TV, mainly due to the appalling weather in Portugal this January/February.


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

We have a pryramid 19" which we got to replace our Tesco's Tenknica 19". That was mains only and needed an inverter when off EHU, pulling over 5 amps. We run the Pryramid on 12v all the time and seems fine, using 3.5 amps. The only downside compared to the Tecknica is the viewing angle is not as good. If you go for a Pryramid, see if you can see it working first, as I have been told that some screens are better than others. Otherwise a good cheaper option to an Avtex, plus it is smaller as well if space is an issue when storing. We leave ours mounted in the TV cupboard all the time and we have had no problems.
Colin


----------



## Kipper (May 1, 2005)

I'd second the Alden TV combo as sold by Vanbitz and prob others too. 

MASSIVELY lighter than my old LCD 12v tv and only uses 1.5amps.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

We have the Meos 15" as well,very pleased with it,cost £189.tucks away nicely in our MH.

Les


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

*Eurika I've found it*

Not advertised strongly ast 12V but it is and only £210 when I just visited a store. going back to get one. It is super slim considering it has a DVD in it asnd quite light.
http://direct.tesco.com/q/R.207-2229.aspx


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

OK I now have it  Now it says "12VDC in" and the manual says for connection to your car 12volt socket and no mention of requiring a stabilised supply. The manual only shows a picture of a lead like this one so I'm assuming the TV internals cover under/over voltage


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Eurika I've found it*



Techno100 said:


> Not advertised strongly ast 12V but it is and only £210 when I just visited a store. going back to get one. It is super slim considering it has a DVD in it asnd quite light.
> http://direct.tesco.com/q/R.207-2229.aspx


Had you noticed it runs at 60 Watts?

That's a whacking 5 Amps on the leisure battery!! 8O 8O

Just thought I'd mention it in case it's important to you.

Dave


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Cheers Dave  :lol: 
Actually yes but we do use hook up mainly. I now have a 240v socket free and I can use the TV to deep cycle the battery :wink:


----------

